# Frustration



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Letâ€™s make this perfectly clear. October begins our autumn season as the air and water cools and the heat of September fades from memory. Cool air is a stimulant, hot air a depressant. We need a falling thermometer to get us moving, get us thinking clearly again. The summer has muddled our thought processes and behaviors like a high-grade fever and fall is the cure. The siesta mentality can only go so far. Itâ€™s the folks in cold weather who got motivated to create things like insulation, fur clothing and even fire. Civilization as we know it proceeded from cold weather. The energizing effects of cool air also produce the energy we need to create things like frustration. Face it, you never see a frustrated siesta participant. Frustration is a necessity, an essential for a well-rounded fisherman as well. 

Who of us hasnâ€™t experienced the frustration of laying out what we are convinced is the perfect game plan for a day of fishing only to experience the frustration of said game plan being a total bust? Rather than allowing frustration to end your day and send you back to the dock, you might consider another approach. Let the frustration run its course, feed on it, give it full release and see where it takes you. Frustration created by a failed plan can be the source of new thoughts, different approaches a refined perspective and possibly even a burst of creativity that just might save the day. 

A failed game plan and the accompanying frustration can move you to try a new location. Thereâ€™s lots of room out in the bays and few of us know it all. So, move to where youâ€™ve never been or some place you just havenâ€™t spent enough time with. Maybe a new presentation is what your frustration drives you toward. Most of us on the central coast love shallow water and tend to neglect the art of fishing deep. Maybe this most frustrating of days is an opportunity to try something new. And as hard as it might be, frustration may be the push you need to try a different lure. A lot of us are married to a top water approach with the occasional soft plastic. Maybe now is the time for a hard body diving plug or even a Buzz Bait. Anything that is foreign is worth a try when frustration in the name of the day. 
Will this approach to frustration fill out your limit? Odds are it wonâ€™t but it will fill out something else. Allowing the frustration of a failed game plan to push you to try new places and new things will make you more complete angler.


----------

